# Breaded Fish Fillets, with Zuke Sticks & Sweet Tater Fries  (Ninja)



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2021)

*Breaded Fish Fillets, with Zuke Sticks & Sweet Tater Fries * (Ninja)


 I got a Serious Craving for some Breaded Fish, so I grabbed a bag of Frozen Fillets that were lurking in my Freezer. (Gorton’s)
 I Set my Ninja on Air Fry, 390°, 20 minutes.  Closing the Lid begins the Preheating.
Then after Cutting some Zucchini into sticks & seasoning them, I put 3 frozen Fish Fillets & a handful of “Zuke” Sticks in my Ninja.
After 16 minutes, flipping half-way through, the Fish was done, so I removed the Fillets, and left the Zuke Sticks in awhile longer.
I limited the Fillets to 3, so I'd have plenty of room for the Zuke Sticks.
I used a little Kraft Sandwich spread on this stuff, and I was a Happy Cub again.

I needed some more the next day, so lets go again:
When it says “Add Food”, I put the 5 Fillets & a bunch of Sweet Tater Fries in, and gave them a shot of Olive Oil.
Then after 8 minutes, I flipped the Fillets & mixed up the Fries.  Then checked after another 6 minutes—DONE.
I plated the 5 Fillets & the Fries, and added a pile of Kraft Sandwich Spread to be used as Tartar Sauce for the Fish.

Then I got to start on a nice “Strawberry-Rhubarb Pie” Mrs Bear made for us.  This was my favorite Pie in the old days when my Grandmother used to make them every Spring. This was the first one I've had in a long time, and it was Great !!

Thanks for Looking---Hope You enjoyed!!

Bear


Two Stick-like lengths of Zucchini for my Fry Cutter:







All cut, oiled, and Seasoned with "Mrs Dash":






Ninja Crisper Basket Filled & Ready:






Fish is Done & ready to remove:






Zuke Sticks needed some more Time & Room in the Heat:






First Night Plated Up:






Loaded for Second Night's Supper for The Bear:






All Done Just Right:






Second Night's Supper Plated, with some Kraft Sandwich Spread for Fish Dipping:






Mrs Bear's Strawberry Rhubarb Pie:






Bear's first piece of Pie:


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 20, 2021)

I like fish sticks in the air fryer,  been doing it quite a bit over the last few months.  costco has a pretty good pack of them.  I go back and forth between the red and white sauce.  both being good.  Pie looks great . dont be a belly cheater, i will take 3 slices.


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 20, 2021)

what the heck bear!! Now I want a McFish sammich.  thanks


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 20, 2021)

looks like some fine meals there bear, but i think i'll start with a slab of mrs. bear's pie!


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 20, 2021)

Fish looks awesome! I always loved Gortons  and we always love zuchinni. That pie looks amazing!!


----------



## BigW. (Sep 20, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> looks like some fine meals there bear, but i think i'll start with a slab of mrs. bear's pie!


exactly how I'd do it!


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 20, 2021)

Then Bear's  Second Night's Supper Plate looks excellent! The pie plate is so yummy....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 20, 2021)

That all looks great ! Love the pie! But now you have me craving breaded fish... been forever since I had any.

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 20, 2021)

Love that cook John, zukes are a big favorite of mine, so is that pie, Like! RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Sep 20, 2021)

Nice job Bear. Love the idea of the zucchini fries. Sorry buddy but I'm stealing that one  

Robert


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 20, 2021)

That fish makes some good eats . Nice meals .


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 20, 2021)

Bear , I always loved those fish sticks . Reminds me of being little , and mom feeding us to shout us up.

I see your into one of your favorite pies

David        

And you know me , all about the dessert


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 20, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> I like fish sticks in the air fryer,  been doing it quite a bit over the last few months.  costco has a pretty good pack of them.  I go back and forth between the red and white sauce.  both being good.  Pie looks great . dont be a belly cheater, i will take 3 slices.





flatbroke said:


> what the heck bear!! Now I want a McFish sammich.  thanks



Thank You FB !!
I love Fish sticks too, but all the ones I can get around here are ALL Breading & No Fish.
These Fillets have a Better Ratio of Fish to breading.
Appreciate the Compliments.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 20, 2021)

Bear , Good stuff right there and that pie is out of this world !


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> looks like some fine meals there bear, but i think i'll start with a slab of mrs. bear's pie!



Thank You Jim!!
LOL---Everybody wants the Pie!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




jcam222 said:


> Fish looks awesome! I always loved Gortons  and we always love zuchinni. That pie looks amazing!!



Thank You Sir!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2021)

BigW. said:


> exactly how I'd do it!



Thank You W !!
Everybody wants the PIE !!!
Like.

Bear




pushok2018 said:


> Then Bear's  Second Night's Supper Plate looks excellent! The pie plate is so yummy....



Thank You Push!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 21, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> That all looks great ! Love the pie! But now you have me craving breaded fish... been forever since I had any.
> 
> Ryan




Thank You Ryan!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Love that cook John, zukes are a big favorite of mine, so is that pie, Like! RAY




Thank You Ray!!
LOL---That Pie seems to be everybody's favorite, including mine!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Nice job Bear. Love the idea of the zucchini fries. Sorry buddy but I'm stealing that one
> 
> Robert




Thank You Robert !!
My favorite Cheesesteak Joint started making Zucchini Fries a few years ago. They were awesome, and I started ordering them every time we got something there. Then they changed them, and made them twice as thick, and I don't know what else they changed. They were terrible!!  I tried them a couple more times, hoping it was a temporary screw-up, but they stayed the bad way!!
Theirs were breaded. I'm trying these without Breading, like my Chicken in the Ninja.
And Thanks For The Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> That fish makes some good eats . Nice meals .




Thanks Rich!!
Yeah, I should probably eat this more often---Tastes good & Good for ya!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Bear , I always loved those fish sticks . Reminds me of being little , and mom feeding us to shout us up.
> 
> I see your into one of your favorite pies
> 
> ...




Thank You David!!
Yup I haven't had one of these in ages!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2021)

crazymoon said:


> Bear , Good stuff right there and that pie is out of this world !




Thank You CM !!
Yup that's my Second Favorite Pie---Right behind Raspberry Chiffon Pie.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2021)

kruizer
 ---


 Wurstmeister
 ---
Thank You for the Likes, Guys.

Bear


----------

